# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  KOI KUMPAY KONTES

## mdharmaw

Koi Kumpay adalah koi jenis asli dari Indonesia. Walaupun skrg sudah di kembangkan oleh Jepang.

Kapan kita mulai mengembangkan jenis ini.
Kalo di Jepang tidak ada kontes Koi Kumpay....wajar laaah...

Kalo di Indonesia sendiri....kapan ya?
Ini mungkin juga bisa jadi nilai lebih per-koi-an di Indonesia nih...

Om Rudy, Om karom, Om Datta dan para sesepuh kapan ya mau mengangkat derajat si Kumpay ini?


Cheers,

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fredd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Saya dukung pak William   ::  

*Keep The Spirit On*

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Sepertinya banyak breeder yang agak kurang suka memproduksi kumpay karena dengan biaya dan waktu yang sama untuk memproduksinya didapatkan hasil atau profit yang jauh lebih sedikit daripada memproduksi koi biasa. Terutama susah mempertahankan agar siripnya tidak robek2.   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## IRWANRUSLI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mdharmaw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

bagus juga doitsu yamabuki ogonnya, tapi tetep siripnya sobek2 ya.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mdharmaw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amir_hzh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amir_hzh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amir_hzh

> Cakep pak Sanke Kumpaynya


Terima kasih, Pak Han. Sayang cuma seekor,  ::   ::  .

Berburu ah...

Salam hangat dari Blitar

Amir

----------


## wibowoo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowoo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowoo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowoo

> Kin Matsuba Kumpainya sudah gede belum pak


Om han tu kumpai lambat gedenya paling sekitar 19cm om, dah 3 bulan cuman nambah sekitar 3 cm, klah cepat ama yang lain, makanya aja yang banyak jadi sekarang rada gendut perutnya   ::   ::

----------


## wibowoo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowoo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lan61t

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setiabudi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setiabudi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

thanks om,dah keluar gambarnya...

bagus-bagus juga ya ternyata jenis koi ini...

Ronny

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

he eh.. kumpay sy jg lucu .. pas lg ngasih mkn dia nungguin aja di tepi kolam  sambil mulutnya mangap2... trus mo di handfeeding lg.. (lha.. kog malah jd cerita ttg kumpay sy   ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Coba check sama tenonx...
Klu ga salah dulu dia ada anakan F1....50 ekoran.

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tjakil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Wah .. ketinggalan nih saya ... lagi ngebahas kumpay ya.
Kalau siripnya gak robek-robek, bagus menurut saya terlihat di kolam, bagaikan seorang raja/pangeran/permasuri yang memakai jubah kerajaan.   ::   ::   (abis nonton film silat soalnya)

Ditunggu kalau ada kumpay kontes, mau ngikuuuuttt.   ::   ::  

Ini permaisuri kolamku, sayang jubah di bagian buntutnya robek  :P

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Heryanto Chang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

coba pm ke om William Pantoni bro... kayaknya kumpaynya mau di pindah kolam   ::   ::

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## effendi_K-28

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Agus Tjandra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matakasih2009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jekomkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matakasih2009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## repak69

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matakasih2009

bagus ikannya.....

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## apin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

